# small wormlike bug



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm sure this could be tough to answer without a picture but I saw some wormlike bug in my water feature.. to me it has the same color as springtails and is about the length of maybe 3 springtails in a single line.. I just wanted to make that this isnt a harmful parasite for my frogs.. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

also these lil things swim.. I used to just see them hangin out on the glass but the other day I saw one swimming, kind of like how an eel or watersnake swim. I'll keep posting more about them as I see them so hopefully I can get some sort of answer... I'd use a camera but I dont think the camera I have will be able to capture them right thus not being able to see them in the picture anyway... I hopin its just some sort of micro organism... I keep my water pretty clean and only used distilled.. evaporation makes it so I have to add more water at least once a week to maintain the depth of my "pond."


----------



## jaysnakes (Jul 5, 2006)

I believe what you are describing is a real skinny white worm that most of us have in our tanks. They are probably grindal worms or nematodes and perfectly harmeless to your frogs and viv in most cases. They can actually be a sign of a healthy viv.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you very much for your reply.. thats good news then I do believe my viv is very healthy, springtails are seen all over the place I even got some snail population in the pond and the plants seem to be doing well.


----------

